# Asetek Liquid Cooling making weird noises



## isaiah.everin (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, I've got an Asetek Liquid CPU Cooling System, two tube connected to a main cooling system in the back, and the fan is making a really annoying sound all of a sudden. If I tap it, the sound goes away for a second, but then it comes back pretty quickly.

It _sounds_ like there's something broken, I don't think there's anything stuck in there. I guess I'll buy a can of air and see if cleaning the dust out makes the sound go away, but I'm kind of paranoid. What's the lifetime on these kinds of things? I've been running my PC 24/7 more than I should, listening to music when I'm in bed, but I've only had the computer for a year.

I got this system prebuilt from CyberPower.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's the fan, either the mount is loose, or the bearing is on it's way out. Make sure it's solidly mounted to the rad, or try replacing it, if you have a spare fan handy and it's a standard size.


----------



## isaiah.everin (Oct 15, 2009)

Giving it a clean seems to have made it go away for now, but I've heard it before intermittently. I'll keep that information in mind if the problem comes back and persists. Thanks.


----------

